# driver alignment?



## Tripp (Apr 2, 2008)

Hi guys

Just another question towards my speaker research. Im just curious as to why in some speaker set ups you find that the drivers are either lined up vertically or in some cases they are offset from eachother (as in the tweeter will be 1-2 inches left or right of the speaker alignment and closer to one edge of the cabinet.

im just curious why this is done? and what sort of benefits it brings?

also how do you know when its best to offset a driver?

cheers


----------



## BoomieMCT (Dec 11, 2006)

There are a few reasons to do this but I think the big one is that offset tweeters smooth out the effects of baffle diffraction. This is covered very well in Loudspeaker Design Cookbook (and other books) so if my explanation is wanting I suggest you check those out. I'd also download Edge (free baffle simulator) to learn more.


----------



## Tripp (Apr 2, 2008)

Thank you kindly


----------



## drf (Oct 22, 2006)

http://www.linkwitzlab.com/diffraction.htm

I think sums it up quite well.


----------

